# Dogs and cats skinned alive in chienese fur farms



## Sashadog

Sorry about typing error in title
Just got this in a leaflet thing through the door.... WARNING - upsetting content in the link below

The Chinese Fur Industry | PETA.org

To those of you who have bought a fur coat:
"This fur from China is often deliberately mislabeled as fur from other species and is exported to countries throughout the world to be sold to unsuspecting customers in retail stores. Since China supplies more than half of the finished fur garments imported for sale in the United States and since dog and cat fur is often mislabeled, if you're buying fur, there's no way to tell whose skin you're wearing, including that of a dog or cat."


----------



## Sashadog

bump.......


----------



## I love springers

I wish i had not gone on that link...That just made me feel sick i had to turn it off...Those poor animals just don't deserve that...How would he like to be bashed around the head and skinned while he was kicking and screaming...I'm just so glad i don't wear fur and i don't eat meat....RIP all you poor little animals


----------



## sianrees1979

why oh why did i start watching that, sorry couldn't watch it all, those poor animals :crying: :crying: :crying:


----------



## Sashadog

bump......


----------



## ClaireandDaisy

This is why fur from China has been banned in the EEC. And why people should not buy anything made in China.


----------



## Sashadog

easier said than done, you see 'made in china' stickers on everything! Britain should be more self sufficient.


----------



## DogLove3

Didnt watch but i know about it, it is just terrible


----------



## coral.

Watched a second of that and closed the thing down straight away!
i cant see any sort of cruelty breaks my heart!
wish animal cruelty could be banned forever


----------



## marleyboo

i watched every second off that video , not because i wanted to. But because its the reality off what a cruel world we live in,and reminds me to spread the word and hope it helps somebody else se the reality

bluberring here again as i aways do when i see such things, the only way this will stop is iff the demand is there no more :crying:

rest in peace all those little furries x


----------



## Paula07

I could only bring myself to watch the first couple of second then had to turn it off. 

So sick and disgusting. How do people get away with this.
Vile creatures some humans are. 

R.I.P poor babies.:crying:


----------



## kian

I make no apolgy when i say i hope the b******s that infliclted such pain and cruelty on these beautiful animals rot in hell 

to think this is allowed is beyond belief 

R.I.P all you poor darlings that suffered such a barbaric and cruel death 

I'm here bawling


----------



## kenrichatkins

Maybe its better if they were the one skinned alive and put some salt on it. :angry:


----------



## WENDY517

ive been suporting animals all my life i turned vegie after i left school in 1974 i never eat meat only fish as protien, i cant understand how much torture animals endure,, they were put on this earth for a good purpose but mans greed and destruction says it all, i would never trade with these people i have quite a few animals back home, the videos shown on that link ive seen them all, its upsetting,i sign any petitions regarding animal cruelty, there are some good and some bad chinese its there believe that an animal dys any in anywaythe world is evil we can only try our best to join up in the cause, there is cruelty in this country too its been 4 yrs this november since i lost dougal on this forum, he also had his throat cut by youths down the rd he was saved by a local vet and lived to be 16 yrs over please every one support the cause for animals freedow and rights
yours wendy


----------



## we love bsh's

This has to be the worst thing i have ever watched words totally fail me...i feel so angry its really hurt me seeing that.My 8year old was watching too he said he wont ever go to that country i dont blame him either.SICK.


----------



## WENDY517

yes i agree its bad it really makes people feel low, its not very nice for a child to see, i doubt if anyone wants to go to that country,
we do what we can in this life, if you go on face also you will see the petions regarding the 19yrs old youth that perormed a barbaric attack on a staffordshire bull terrier and he was only given 6 months behind bars he killed his dog the staff was of gumtree site free to good home i could have creid when i know what he did to this poor animan id never give my animals away not even for money, id sooner have em put to sleep rather fall into the hands of a brutal killer, my rabbit is costing me 250.00 tomorrow for operation on her bladder i love animals to bits and thats saying something. i have 4 guineas 3 rabbits 6 birds and 2 fish tanks i lost my dog 4 yrs ago


----------



## we love bsh's

No its not nice for anyone to see,i didnt expect to see such cruelty in a way glad he saw it as now he can have a view of those people.I would do same to them then poor salt over their bodies.


----------



## rose

I can only imagine how disturbingy vile this is and I cannot bear to watch it. Will never ever understand how anyone can inflict pain on a living creature 
May they rot in hell, there is never any need to hurt - even if the animals are farmed for a reason. RIP poor animals


----------



## WENDY517

i can only say that if there are animal killers out there then they are the murderers, id agree the videos are appaling its gos through my mind the slaughter houses tonight the animals in desperate need and those who need urgent attent those we cannot reach in labs, how do we change the world for they will be judged, i know now that those who have passed over with such pain inflicted upon themthat they are in a far better place that this world we though was inocent, i believe nature is turning on us maybe the meat industry may turn vile and people will grasp the words around were try to pass on a good message regarding what gos on through the glass walls, but time will tell and the furture of farm industries are looking bleak im glad cos i just cant stomach meat but im not against people who eat it, we have to survive we all have freedom of choice i know what i support, id like all the furfarm industries to go bankrupt and maybe produde a bio meat produce without the cost of animals suffering, what for!


----------



## jill3

I think all fur products should be banned. Sadly I know this will never happen.
If I was head of the European Market I would ban all imports from China. Hit them in the pocket
We could manage and make things for ourselves.
China is not the only place though. 
Just recently with the Euro football. All strays found on the streets were put into a mobile incinerator alive.
Also on Face Book there is a page for "We Love Chinese Fur" Peta are trying to get this page removed. There is a petition site to sign.
Sorry not good with putting on Links put you can Google it.

I am just so Glad I live in the UK.
I use to want to Travel The World but the list of no go places is getting longer.
China is top one!


----------



## xXhayleyroxX

It is very disgusting and heartbreaking -- would never dream of wearing fur, no matter what it's made out of or where it's from. I've known about this for a while and have seen the videos before, so don't want to remind myself. I don't actually agree with PETA though, and didn't appreciate them sending me a newsletter I didn't apply for on my birthday with graphic pictures


----------



## elmthesofties

xXhayleyroxX said:


> It is very disgusting and heartbreaking -- would never dream of wearing fur, no matter what it's made out of or where it's from. I've known about this for a while and have seen the videos before, so don't want to remind myself. I don't actually agree with PETA though, and didn't appreciate them sending me a newsletter I didn't apply for on my birthday with graphic pictures


I can't stand PETA for lots of reasons... they go on about saving the animals, although they are full supporters of BSL and think that keeping animals in captivity is wrong. That's ignoring the fact that there are some animals which were extinct in the wild for a long time and are only back thanks to the wonderful efforts of zoos.

I've known about live skinning for a while, but where do stupid people think the fur comes from? People should know that when they eat meat which is sold on an industrial scale, the animal it came from probably lived an awful life. They should know that when buying fur, the animals it came from lived a short and unhappy life and a long death.


----------



## xXhayleyroxX

I definately agree. Also, Ingrid Newkirk (I think her name is) -- leader of PETA, sent me a reminder for sled-dog trekking. That's using sled-dogs to traverse the snow -- using animals, something which PETA say they don't stand for. That's hypocritical  They kill more animals than they save, supposedly.


----------



## Yomper

I didn't watch it and don't want to i wish i hadn't even read this post as i now feel sick for those poor animals


----------



## albiejack

Thanks a lot friends for sharing this information i appreciate it..


----------



## hutch6

WENDY517 said:


> i can only say that if there are animal killers out there then they are the murderers, id agree the videos are appaling its gos through my mind the slaughter houses tonight the animals in desperate need and those who need urgent attent those we cannot reach in labs, how do we change the world for they will be judged, i know now that those who have passed over with such pain inflicted upon themthat they are in a far better place that this world we though was inocent, i believe nature is turning on us maybe the meat industry may turn vile and people will grasp the words around were try to pass on a good message regarding what gos on through the glass walls, but time will tell and the furture of farm industries are looking bleak im glad cos i just cant stomach meat but im not against people who eat it, we have to survive we all have freedom of choice i know what i support, id like all the furfarm industries to go bankrupt and maybe produde a bio meat produce without the cost of animals suffering, what for!


Oh dear. Words completely fail me.


----------



## AnimaLover89

Sashadog said:


> Sorry about typing error in title
> Just got this in a leaflet thing through the door.... WARNING - upsetting content in the link below
> 
> The Chinese Fur Industry | PETA.org
> 
> To those of you who have bought a fur coat:
> "This fur from China is often deliberately mislabeled as fur from other species and is exported to countries throughout the world to be sold to unsuspecting customers in retail stores. Since China supplies more than half of the finished fur garments imported for sale in the United States and since dog and cat fur is often mislabeled, if you're buying fur, there's no way to tell whose skin you're wearing, including that of a dog or cat."


To be honest i think any one who chooses to wear fur of any kind whether it be labelled as mink or dog fur is sick.. there are plenty of faux furs out there these days there is no need to kill a living being for its fur for a piece of clothing for yourself its the lowest of the low in my eyes.. And ive heard about this 'skinning' of cats and dogs in china, japan, korea and thailand.. its disgusting these poor creatures are tortured to the point they cannot physically fight back and then literally skinned alive without anaesthesia of any kind be it in medication form or death. I do not see why this has to be done at al but if it does why does the animal have to be alive?!!  it really angers me i could do the same to the cruel people who choose to do this to a defenceless animal!!! i have read some very disturbing aspects of how this is done on an internet site i randomly came across via google and i had to leave the site in tears and it has played on my mind ever since, i am not going to repeat on here what the animals go through before being skinned alive as i do not want to disturb or upset any member of this forum. This trade needs to be stopped  if you wear fur you are basically an ali in the torture and suffering of dogs and cats and other species and should be punished as they should... we as humans are supposed to be a civilised intelligent species, sometimes i wonder


----------



## Ganymede

I have seen a few of these videos and every one is very disturbing. 

The thing that I try to do is boycott Chinese products. I wont buy Chinese items if I can. BUT I was disappointed when I went to the London Pet show a few weeks ago. I bought some chicken treats (which was expensive) and when I had got them home I looked at where they was made..yeap China. I would've thought with everything that is happening over there the biggest pet show in UK would've made sure its members wouldn't be selling Chinese products.

If we are to boycott Chinese products...we have to advertise how bad they treat their animals etc. Hence why I agree with the making of these videos ~if they are doing wrong. Make sure the whole of the world knows about it.


----------

